# Puppy not interested in toys



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

My Welsh collie is 14 weeks, and the only interest she has in toys is to grab whatever my older dog has to initiate a game of chase. She doesn't relate to toys for their own sake at all, other than a treat ball for the food! She was a farm-bred dog and the litter didn't have toys, I got her at 7 weeks,

Others in her puppy class are starting retreives with toys, but mine won't look at or pick up toys in these circumstances. The trainer suggested click and treat for initially looking at the toy, then touching it. I've got her to touch it with her paws doing this, but as she keeps bringing her nose up for the treat, it distracts her from the going to pick up the toy.

I hope by watching my other dog, who will play fetch all day, she will eventually 'get it'.

She will play tuggy a bit, especially if my other dog is joining in - she plays nicely with other dogs, doesn't seem to know how to play with me and toys apart from the tuggy and I don't know how to get her started as all she wants is food. From what I've seen of other puppies, she seems uncannily calm and quite serious.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

What i would do is play with the toy yourself, sound mad i know, but puppys want what you have.
Play with it, when she comes to see, put it away, then do it again later, when she comes put it away, be exciting while you do it, "oooh whats this", after 3-4 day when she comes let her play with it, but only for a few minutes.
Then take it away from her, you can then use this as your training toy.
She should then want to retreive it etc, this should have alot of power over her then, so use it wisely, only when you need to recall her or for taining practises.
Hope this helps
xx


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Now then.

Sounds like you pup does what my rescue did in that they will focus on other dog rather than what you want them to do. My rescue would watch my other collie for ages without even coming up for breath. My rescue had received no form of training and didn't show any interest in toys either.

What's the pup like when you have them on their own with toys?

I had to run around like an idot waving a frisbee in the my hand so my rescue would follow me with it and get moving. As soon as he came near the frisbee to smeel it he got a "Good boy" and lots of fuss.

Soon he was following the frisbee quite enthusiastically so then every time he came near it he didn't get a good boy which made him try something else to get the praise. When he took it in his mouth he got the "God boy" and fuss not.

Now when I was running around and he came to grab the toy I held it level with his mouth and as soon as he was close to it I gently lofted it intot eh air away form him. He got the "Good boy" when he picked it up.

Now when he got near it I would roll it away from him so he had to chase it to get it. The it was just a case of him working out that the frisbee wasn't all that interesting if I didn't have it so I would walk towards where he had it, stop about 5yds away and ask him to bring it to me. This took about 10mins to get him to do it the first time so be patient.

Now he will fetch all day just as my first dog does and loves every minute of it.

All in all it takes about 4x15min sessions but your first two sessions need to be the most exciteable things your dog has ever encountered with you because that is what gets him interested in the toy and what that toy is doing. Once you awake the chase instinct towards the toy ythe rest is a piece of cake.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the good suggestions. I'll try them and let you know how we get on. Today using a clicker and treats I got her to first look at a glove (as it's easy for her to get hold of), then touch it with her nose, then put her teeth on it, then lift it off the floor - but she only seemed to be doing it for the food, not getting any fun from it as such.

With my other dog, a rescue, she came to be loving ball games - it was even in the advert for her, so I never had to teach her to play, more like she taught me!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> Thanks for the good suggestions. I'll try them and let you know how we get on. Today using a clicker and treats I got her to first look at a glove (as it's easy for her to get hold of), then touch it with her nose, then put her teeth on it, then lift it off the floor - but she only seemed to be doing it for the food, not getting any fun from it as such.
> 
> With my other dog, a rescue, she came to be loving ball games - it was even in the advert for her, so I never had to teach her to play, more like she taught me!


My dog wasn't interested in toys when he was younger, even now he goes through phases! Did his first 'fetch' at 9 weeks old, but gone downhill since then lol!

If I throw a frisbee, he's not interested until I run after it like I really want it, and then even he can't be bothered when I throw it again 

He's a bit of a couch potato like that sometimes, he's more interested in things he can break, rip the squeaker out of or chew on. Getting stupidly excited like I really really REALLY want his toy is about all that interests him re throwing them, he will look at me like I'm nuts for throwing his toy away, and expects me to go and get it half the time  Its kind of like a 'did you REALLY just throw my toy all the way over there?!' kind of look.

He's even allowed to keep it when he does get it, or if he comes back I take it, then give it him straight back so he doesn't think it will always get thrown, but no, still not good enough 

I'd go down the getting really excited route and see if it helps..! I think Rupert is just a bit too clever and throwing games don't really 'do it' for him, he'd far rather get told walk backwards, then in a circle, then lie down, then speak, than play with a toy, I think for him it just doesn't use his mind enough to engage him properly.


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi

I know a few people who have had this problem, especially bad if you want to do competition obedience, as at sometime you need to teach your dog to retrieve and if they aren't interested in playing with something with you, this can be much more difficult.

Having said that, your puppy is so young, there is plenty of time and once he realises what fun you can have together, then I am sure you won't be able to stop him playing. However, the following may be of use for the future...

I went on a few training courses with a trainer called Roy Hunter, who ran the Anglo American Dog Training School. He was one of the first trainers in the 1980's, to talk about positive reinforcement and teaching dogs through play.

For dogs who weren't interested in toys, he used to do the following.... he used to use a soft toy, which he called a 'magic mouse', but doesn't matter what you use.

Get yourself a paper bag and a new toy, that your dog hasn't seen before.

Put the toy in the bag (must be a noisy bag!). Rustle the bag and say to your dog 'whats this', 'what have I got?' and other exciting things, so your dog gets interested. However, don't give him the toy. Put it up somewhere out the way.

Do this a few times a day, not giving him the toy. 

Once he is really interested (each dog is different, so you need to judge this), get the toy out, waggle it around - just out of reach - put it back in the bag, put it back up out the way.

Next stage, you can let the dog grab at it and maybe get hold once or twice, but DON'T let it go. Take it back off the dog (don't use any negative commands, or leave it commands), gently remove it from his mouth, or whip it away as he lets it go, but before he can grab again. Put it away.

Do this until your dog is 'gagging' for the toy.....then you can use it for training.

Rules: You always retain the toy, it never is given to the dog
You always finish the game, before the dog finishes.
Don't use any negatives when taking the toy away 
Don't throw the toy for your dog to run off with.
Play together - but it is your toy, which you will share with your dog.

I have used this myself and helped several other people with similar toy/retrieve problems by telling them about this.

As I said, it is early days and I am sure it won't be long before you are being driven mad!!

Kate


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Burrowzig, Maggie wasn't interested in toys much when young either - she was VERY interested in treats for training though! But this is gradually changed as she has got older.

I like Kate's suggestion - I may even try that now with Maggie, as she doesnt really have any one toy that she LOVES!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> With my other dog, a rescue, she came to be loving ball games - it was even in the advert for her, so I never had to teach her to play, more like she taught me!


just noticed I made a typing error that completely changes the meaning...
She came to _me_ loving ball games......


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Last night I went into the kitchen with Kite and a ball, shut 2 doors to keep my other dog from joining in, got on all fours on the floor, doing play bows at Kite and chucking the ball about. She started running after it and bringing it back more or less straight away. Great result! I'll keep on with this, and the paper bag idea sounds good too.


----------

